# Sicko



## Peanut (Dec 16, 2007)

I just saw that Michael Moore movie Sicko, about insurance companies and how different countries administer medical care. Anyway, Canada was featured on there quite a lot and the health care system was made to look quite good. I was wondering, for those of you who have seen the movie, and even if you haven't, if the system really does work that well up there and how accurate the portrayal was in the movie?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 16, 2007)

A different perspective about the Canadian healthcare system focuses on the long wait times:

On The Fence Films :: Movies

TED | Talks | Allison Hunt: How I got my new hip (video)


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 16, 2007)

well, what do you mean by "works well"?

there is universal healthcare, we all have a medicare card that we present to our doctors and we do not have to pay for our doctor's visits; however, there is a shortage of doctors, and a shortage of staff in the hospitals everywhere. there are plenty of people who do not even have a family doctor simply because no one will take on new patients. so when you move to a new place you're out of luck. those people without a doctor end up having to either go to medical clinics, who will only see you for things that do not require bloodwork or any kind of analysis, or you have to go to the outpatient and wait 3, 4, 5 hours before someone is available to you. the medical clinics have doctors on duty, so you see someone different every time.

medicare will cover the basic doctor visits and hospital stays (i think?), but there are things medicare will not cover, and for that you still need health insurance coverage (for things like medication, eye glasses, therapists, etc.).


----------



## Halo (Dec 16, 2007)

Ladybug I think that you gave a pretty good overview of the health care system here in Canada.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2007)

There was also a very good article on _Sicko_ pointing out numerous examples where Michael Moore stretched the facts or distorted certain facts or simply failed to mention certain facts in order to make his "documentary".

This, of course, is Moore's style. It's as much fiction as fact and he does whatever he needs to do to make a good story, reality not being one of the most important factors in his view.

See Sicko - Michael Moore's latest non-documentary - Psychlinks Psychology and Self-Help Forum


----------



## Peanut (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, I watched those videos, read that articles and your experiences. It's not like I didn't understand that Michael Moore did that, but I wasn't exactly sure what to believe because both sides kind of do that (like for example Bill O-Reily on the other side) and it was starting to seem like a liberal-conservative issue. I have to say that I was pulling for universal health care but in the back of my mind I kind of remembered some of the stories from here. Now I'm not so sure I want it because it sounds like it has big problems. Thank you for the information, it is kind of getting to be a big issue over here.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 17, 2007)

based on what i've heard about healthcare in the US i would much rather have our canadian system. healthcare is a problem everywhere in the world, not just in the US and canada, and there are shortages of doctors and waiting lists everywhere. i haven't heard of a system yet that is perfect. it all always comes down to a lack of funding, which is affected by politicians.


----------



## ladylore (Dec 17, 2007)

The other problem besides the shortage of doctors, long waitlists...is that there are still wings of hospitals not in use and closed down. The beds are there but they won't allow anyone to use them.


----------



## HA (Dec 18, 2007)

I would prefer to keep our public health care system rather than a privatized system. The shortage of family doctors does not mean it is impossible to find a family doctor just that it requires searching to find one. We have walk-in clinics all over the place and you are seen very quickly in those.

So for times when you can't get to your family doctor but require immediate attention such as evenings or weekends you just simply go to the walkin clinic. Walk-in clinics are not inferior in anyway. The down side to always using a walk-in clinic is that you don't have someone who is intimately familiar with your medical history. Walk-in clinics do not report to your GP but my GP has given me a specific walk-in clinic to use when needed and they will report my visit details to her. 

Hospitals now have Fast Track clinics in the emerge departments so you can be seen for things that are not deemed life threatening but may require immediate attention.

I think our health care system is really good!


----------



## HA (Dec 19, 2007)

Below is a CBC article about the private versus public issue in Canadian health care.
CBC News In Depth: Health care


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 20, 2007)

See also 9 Propaganda Techniques in Michael Moore's Fahrenheit 9/11 - Psychlinks Psychology and Self-Help Forum


----------

